# Haflinger, Heeler, Silky Terrier, Mini Horses, Mini Donkey



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Blaze my Haflinger mare:

















This is Dixie my Australian Cattle Dog (Blue Heeler) female:

















This is Dallas my Silky Terrier female:

















This is L.B. a AMHA registered Miniature Horse Gelding:









This is Memphis a AMHA registered Miniature Horse Mare:









And this is Pinocchio a Miniature Donkey Jack: I have to get far away pics of him because once he realizing I am in the pasture he comes running! :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

> And this is Pinocchio a Miniature Donkey Jack: I have to get far away pics of him because once he realizing I am in the pasture he comes running!


hey friendly is good

nice looking animals


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking animals..I love mini horses and donkeys.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!! Yes, friendly is very good!!! It just makes it a little difficult to get pictures when he is standing at my feet pushing on me because I am not petting him :roll:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My doeling does that!!! LOL


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I have a Boer Doeling that does that as well. And when I feed she just walks around standing beside me wherever I go... I guess she thinks she is supervising me to make sure I do it correctly :roll: It is terrible when the goats themselves are the bosses :shock:


----------



## Shemarie (Oct 6, 2007)

*a question about miniature donkeys*

So tell me about Miniature donkeys....I want one so bad...but I don't think I have the room. How much room do they need and what kind of shelter...not that I can talk my fam into one...and would they get along with my 4 nigi goats? Any info you can give would be lovely!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

the donkey would need to have already been pastured with goats because if not they may hurt them. I would say you could get by with an acre per mini. A lean to that will protect them from wind and rain and other weather would be fine.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa pretty well has it. If you do find a Mini Donkey that has been with goats they are actually a really good guardian. They HATE dogs! Or atleast most of them do. Some people use them as an alternative to pyr's and llamas. Might be a perk to help convince your family :wink:


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Beautiful animals! I have always liked Haflingers, she's very pretty! My former neighbors (before I moved 4 years ago) have a Heeler that looks just like Dixie, but theirs is a male. He always came out to greet us when we went for walks by their house....very sweet dog.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, Haflingers are a very beautiful breed! And Dixie is one of the sweetest dogs you will ever find... as long as you aren't messin with her momma :wink:


----------

